# towing camping trailer in sand



## AlinerMd (Jun 25, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience towing a light wieght camper (1600lbs) behind a 4x4 on the beach. Can it be done and is there any place on the east coast that allows it?

alinermd


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I know they have been towing boats out on the beach for years now but it seems like a great place to find a new buddy the Tow Truck Driver.


----------



## AlinerMd (Jun 25, 2005)

*trailer on the beach*

I hear that type of buddy can be expensive..You know the reason I don't see trailers being pulled on the beach speaks for itself...I did see one picture of my type trailer being pulled by a small jeep up in a Cape Cod beach. Again just looking for anyone that might share some insight.

Frank.


----------



## kgwest (Aug 16, 2007)

*Get wide tires.*

Fit the widest tires that will go on your trailer. Keep your speed up in the soft stuff and try to stay on the hard packed sand. Your vehicle needs to be very good in soft sand to pull the extra load. Good luck and bring a cell phone just in case.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

AlinerMd said:


> I hear that type of buddy can be expensive..You know the reason I don't see trailers being pulled on the beach speaks for itself...I did see one picture of my type trailer being pulled by a small jeep up in a Cape Cod beach. Again just looking for anyone that might share some insight.
> 
> Frank.


Frank the beaches up in New England are packed much tighter/harder then our southern beaches... don't know why but from what I've seen, it's another world up there...


----------



## AlinerMd (Jun 25, 2005)

Rockfish, you may have a point there. I have heard of trailers being towed up on Long Island. Of all the campers I have seen in AI I have only seen truck mounted campers.. It seems to me that the sand is a little more fluffy in the outer banks than on the eastern shore of Maryland.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

saw a trailer being pulled around teh point not too long ago..filled with stuff..prolly weighed 1000 lbs total or so..was being pulled by a jeep i think..dont remember too well


----------

